# ASUS eeepc 900HD bootet nicht mehr



## vossibaer8 (22. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Netbook.  
Nach dem einschalten läuft der Standard BIOS Test (RAM, HD) durch, dann erscheint "Press ESC to boot .."  Danach wird der Bildschirm schwarz und es blinkt kurz der Cursor links oben.
Danach ist Schluss und es leuchten nur noch die Power und WLAN LEDs.
Im BIOS wird die Festplatte erkannt, ebenso eine über USB angeschlossene.  Nachdem der Cursor aufhört zu blinken erfolgt auch kein Zugriff mehr auf die HD, weder intern noch extern.
RAM wird erkannt.  F9 drücken bringt leider kein Recover Menü.
Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende und hoffe das mir jemand noch einen Tip geben kann.

Hier die Daten:
ASUS eeePC 900HD
CPU : Intel Celeron
RAM: 1 GB
Build Date: 24/10/2008
EC Firmware: EPCB-017
HDD: Seagate ST9160310AS 160GB
OS: Windows XP

vossibaer8


----------



## i3810jaz (22. Juli 2013)

Hast du mal probiert von einer bootbaren CD zu booten oder von einem bootbaren USB?


----------



## vossibaer8 (22. Juli 2013)

Hi,
ja habe ich.  Bootbare HD, bootable USB.  Bei meiner Linux Console komme ich bis zum Punkt loading /isolinux/ dann ist auch hier schluss.


----------



## i3810jaz (22. Juli 2013)

Er bricht also schon während des booten von Linux ab, das ist wirklich komisch. Was passiert danach genau, wird nur nicht mehr weiter gearbeitet oder schaltet er sich ab. Wenn er sich abschaltet, passiert dann was? Piepst er oder etwas ähnliches?


----------



## vossibaer8 (23. Juli 2013)

Er bleibt einfach stehen.  Ich schilder mal genau was ich tue und was passiert.
- Einschalten           -- BIOS Check              - LED ACTIVE leuchtet, WLAN leuchtet, HDD blinkt
- Esc drücken          -- BBS Popup selected   - LED ACTIVE leuchtet, WLAN leuchtet, HDD blinkt
- Select boot device -- USB: Storage           - LED ACTIVE leuchtet, WLAN leuchtet
- Enter                   -- Press esc to boot     - LED ACTIVE leuchtet, WLAN leuchtet
- UNetbootin           -- LiveCD             

>  Loading /isolinux/k26358.......                  - LED ACTIVE leuchtet, WLAN leuchtet, HDD blinkt
>  Loading /isolinux/26358....ready.              - LED ACTIVE leuchtet, WLAN leuchtet, HDD blinkt
> _                                                        - LED ACTIVE leuchtet, WLAN leuchtet

Hier bleibt er dann mit blinkendem Cursor stehen.  Es piepst nicht, keine Fehlermeldung, nichts.  Einfach nur der blinkende Cursor.


----------



## i3810jaz (23. Juli 2013)

Hast du davor irgendwas an deinem Laptop umgestellt, hast du das Bios einmal auf Standarteinstellungen zurückgestellt (bzw.: auf deine persönlichen Normaleinstellung, je nach dem ob du deine Festplatte in einem speziellen Modus laufen lässt, oder die Bootreihenfolge verändert hast).


----------



## vossibaer8 (23. Juli 2013)

Nein, keine Änderungen.  Das Ding stand seit Monaten rum und wurde nur sporadisch genutzt.  Als ich feststellte das er beim booten hing habe ich die HD ausgebaut, geklont und mit der anderen das gleiche Problem festgestellt.
Dann USB-Stick mit Linux angehängt, und den Rest kennste ja.  Habe ihn mal auf Default zurückgesetzt, ändert nichts.
Ich schätze das heißt Mülltonne


----------



## vossibaer8 (23. Juli 2013)

ich habe die HD eben in ein externes USB-Gehäuse gepackt, an den USB-Port vom eeePC 1201 HA gehängt und bis zum Bluescreen gebootet 
Auf Windows ist verlass 
Also HD ok, RAM ok, wenn nicht irgend eine magische Tastenkombi etwas ändern vermag werde ich wohl wirklich das Teil entsorgen :'(


----------



## i3810jaz (23. Juli 2013)

Das ist echt komisch. Nach einer sporadischer Nutzung Arbeitsverweigerung scheint häufiger bei Netbooks aufzutreten. Es wird häufig empfohlen den Akku für eine Zeit rauszunehmen. Kannst du ja mal über die Nacht probieren. Oder ist der Akku nicht zum rausnehmen gedacht?


----------



## vossibaer8 (23. Juli 2013)

Hab' auch schon 'ne Menge erlebt, aber das auch noch nicht.  Ich werde aber mal den Akku raus nehmen und Morgen früh testen ob sich was tut.


----------



## vossibaer8 (24. Juli 2013)

Akku über Nacht entfernt.
Erst nach dreimaligem Einschalten erscheint das Boot Logo und der Zugriff auf das BIOS ist möglich, booten von HD nicht möglich.


----------



## i3810jaz (24. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht kannst du mal das BIOS updaten? Oder hast du das schon vor kurzem gemacht?


----------



## vossibaer8 (24. Juli 2013)

Zumindest das neueste BIOS ist nun installiert, am Startvorgang hat sich aber leider nichts geändert.
Selbst afudos.exe hat 25 Sekunden gebraucht bevor er etwas anzeigte.


----------



## i3810jaz (25. Juli 2013)

Wie kannst du *.exe Dateien auf einem Computer ausführen der nicht bootet?


----------



## vossibaer8 (25. Juli 2013)

Rudimentärer DOS-Boot-Stick.  Ich hatte befürchtet das ich keine Möglichkeit habe ein BIOS Update zu machen, aber seltsamerweise ging das.
Mehrere Anläufe waren allerdings nötig um alleine in das Boot-Menu zu kommen in dem man zwischen interner Platte und externem Medium
wählen kann.  Ich habe keine Ahnung warum das ging, bin aber zumindest froh das es geklappt hat.  Ich werde nun versuchen einen USB-Stick
á la "Ultimate Boot Stick" fertig machen und schauen ob es was bringt.  Zur Not muss es dann darüber laufen.


----------



## vossibaer8 (26. Juli 2013)

Ich habe mit dem USB Stick gebootet, komme auch in das Menu.  Sobald ich dort irgendetwas laden will, das auf die Hardware zugreift bleibt er hängen.


----------



## i3810jaz (26. Juli 2013)

Auf die Hardware greift ein Programm egal ob es ein Bootmenü, Betriebssystem oder herkömmliches Programm ist immer zu, es wird ja von dieser Ausgeführt. Wäre es dir vielleicht möglich den Kreis der verdächtigen Hardware weiter einzukreisen?


----------



## vossibaer8 (26. Juli 2013)

Um ehrlich zu sein tappe ich im dunkeln.  Aber da es beim Zugriff auf Parted zum "hängen" kommt ebenso wie beim Zugriff auf den MBR der HD liegt der HD-Controller nahe.


----------

